# Refit 1:350 Transport Tug



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

I've put a few other "in progress" builds on hold as I received a refit E in the post and have started on a project that I've been thinking about for a while

the Transport tug will be a half TOS half Refit figuring a freighter would not be given all the updates the a ship of the line would get 

so plan is
Refit bridge (modular so they would replace it easily) 
B/C tear drop from TOS era (Spare one from the supplemental parts set I found cheaply) 
Replacing the upper Phasers port and starboard with an aftermarket Constitution MkII Recreation lounge Type 1 window set from MMI (Not sure about the forward ones but may replace them with the Type 2 lounge windows) Remove, replace and enlarge the rear section of the primary hull to allow for a shuttle bay and engineering 
TOS era Nav deflector (again spare from the supplemental parts set)

still deciding where and how to attach the nacelle pylons


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

First off cut off bridge from B,C deck and added standoffs for new bridge










Cut out sections from upper primary hull and removed B C deck










still not decided on forward Phasers stay or go


These sections will have a new set of windows from MMI










these pieces will be fitted either side 










If I do replace the forward phasers I'll fit this and probably put the Botanical gardens underneath it 










checking fitting of the bridge and still some filling to do


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

This is going to be a fun build to follow!


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

I agree!
Looking forward to seeing more on this model, soon.
Oh, and I think that you should keep the forward Phasers. It's not serving on the front lines, but it should still have some means of self defense.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Sweet.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah! Great stuff! I like it already! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys Day 2 getting a bit done now 

fitted the two new window sections 









found these in a local model shop for getting the curved corners 









Cut some sheet styreen and started trying shapes for raised section 









Trying out the bridge and B/C deck 









getting a feel for how the top of the hull will look


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Round 1 of filling and sanding 



























that's about as far as I am but work continues


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Now that's cool! I love the window cutouts on the upper saucer. Looking forward to future progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Was waiting for someone to try out those window inserts. They look great dude!


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

I suspect the hardest bits are going to be the Nacelles and pylons with the amount of re-inforcement required to prevent drooping and prewiring the lighting


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm loving this!


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Thought I might get away with cutting a slot in the lower hull and put one of the pylon tabs into it and maybe with some re-inforcement it might work




























but there wasn't enough support or ridgity in it so just had to go another way

so enlarging the hole and angling them over I then cut one of the Tabs off the pylon and slotted it through 



















it works and with a bit of weight and glueing they sit at the correct angles

I used a bit off the seconary hull for filling and securing with putty in the gaps and then I'll sand once it is dry 


















gave the Dorsal a trial fit too


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

It's coming along Kremin. Looking good.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I like!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Really cool! This is gonna look great when she's finished! Hurry up dang it! I can't wait!


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

gave the hull a first coat of primer and sprayed the interior black to start light blocking 




























Also started working on the Navigational deflector



















and I thought she could do with some extra defence since she lost most of her phasers


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

That's looking really good. Love the little Harrier defense fighter too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

not done much on this with work stuff 

gave the top hull a coat of white 



















and I've painted up the deflector and mount 




























I did start on the shuttle bay but after building a bit I found out the bay was going to be too big and the pylon mounts were in the way of most of it so I'll have to re-think the plan


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm thinking of not having any windows around the perimeter of the saucer as with the vastly reduced crew compliment they probably wouldn't use them

what do you all think?


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

I would put some windows in. A transport that size would also carry supercargo ie passengers. Great work by the way. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah, gotta have some windows. That way the small crew gets a porthole in their cabins.


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok the windows can stay 

as I have had to change the shuttle bay to make it smaller I started with a new bulkhead wall with 2 smaller hatchways leading to hangar and cargo areas 










to fit in 










added a couple of cargo containers and glued the floor on



















and lastly tried out the placement for a shuttle 











I have also started to paint the underside of the hull 










and I'm liking the navigational deflector


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I like the way this is coming along!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

One of my favorite threads at the moment...thank you so much for sharing your build with us!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Kremin, this is really looking awesome! Nice work on the shuttle bay. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuvok (Feb 16, 2013)

Sincerley impressed ! Great job sofar ill be sure to follow this build


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Inspiring work!


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

exploring the arboretum not that you wil be able to see much of it once it's in place










building up some hoops 









for the court


















anyone know of anywhere selling decals without paying $40-$50 in postage to the uk (for a sheet of paper) I'm looking for set PNT-4537 but not having much sucess


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Kremin said:


> exploring the arboretum not that you wil be able to see much of it once it's in place


Is that, like, a dirt Zamboni in the shot?


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Been cutting and adding Nacelles lot of work and I'm not totally happy with it yet 














































next steps are building the base and fitting the lighting then sealing up the hull


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

This is certainly quite an effort.
Are you planning on adding a cargo container? and if so, WHAT on earth would you use?

My only critique would be the deflector dish.
While I know it was a Franz Joseph idea to hang the deflector dish out in the open, it always has seemed contrived to me.
For me, it seems as though the deflector dish needs a bunch of stuff to support/power it. Taking up space behind the dish. 


Personally, I like the NX-01/02 dish idea, imbedded in the front of the saucer.
JT Graphics makes a really nice NX-02 dish in 1/350.


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

Kremin,

You put in a nice bit of work on this build. Well done so far!

Mike.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

The amount of talent here never ceases to amaze me. Wild! Looks great!


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

ClubTepes said:


> This is certainly quite an effort.
> Are you planning on adding a cargo container? and if so, WHAT on earth would you use?
> 
> My only critique would be the deflector dish.
> ...


If I can get in touch with with a one of my friends who is a furniture maker I'm going to have him make them for me on his lathe then coat them with resin they will be 571mm long a diameter of 114mm so fairly heafty 

I did toy with a few ideas about the deflector including using a piece of secondary hull under main hull or even using a different scale secondary hull as a pod behind the bridge but when I look at Reliant I think it benefits from not having the deflector at all this was kind of a compromise. The look I am aiming at is a cross over between TOS and TMP hulls I wanted a couple of elements of each 

while I am ok on the deflector in the NX series I think it was more based in 24th century designs and drifting the wrong way for the feel 

given all that I may still add to the deflector at a later date I wanted to intergrate some PE panels into the dish but I can't find the ones I want yet


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

crowe-t said:


> Kremin,
> 
> You put in a nice bit of work on this build. Well done so far!
> 
> Mike.





zenomorp said:


> The amount of talent here never ceases to amaze me. Wild! Looks great!


Thanks you for the compliments I am still very much an amature but enjoing it


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Beautiful Kremin! She's really taking shape. :thumbsup:


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

bump... for more info, photo, anything?


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> bump... for more info, photo, anything?


Yeah got some updates 

drilled holes for the nacelle illumination 









Led strip added 









tried it out on the stand


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

found the plastic for the windows that went missing for ages and used a flash gun to fake illumination for camera 


















the gallery above the basketball court


















Lights for bridge and B/C deck


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Beautiful! I didn't realize you were going to light it all up. Excellent job!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I had the same idea to do a movie-era Tug using the old AMT refit when it first came out. I was planning to use a 1/24-1/25 tanker trailer as the cargo pod as it seemed more in the shape profile of the refit (the more rectangular tanks used for milk, etc.). I never got very far in the plans so I don't know if the size would have been right. 

Might it work for this (VERY COOL) 1/350 tug?


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Lookin' really awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Kremin said:


> exploring the arboretum not that you wil be able to see much of it once it's in place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? That's awesome!:wave::freak::wave:


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

when I get the WIP projects done this is what I have waiting to do


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Beautiful! I didn't realize you were going to light it all up. Excellent job!


it won't be extensive lighting unless I get inspired, probably just basic illumination of windows, shuttle bay and impulse/warp engines


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Kremin said:


> when I get the WIP projects done this is what I have waiting to do


I wish my stash was that small...

Rob


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

robcomet said:


> I wish my stash was that small...
> 
> Rob


don't currently have the space to display this lot if I ever get the time to build it all so buying more isn't the best idea


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Bumping for MORE!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

ClubTepes said:


> Are you planning on adding a cargo container? and if so, WHAT on earth would you use?


Tank and caps from Plastruct?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^I prefer PVC couplings and end caps.


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

the main hull lighting is done and I sealed it last week, I might be able to get some photos later today waiting on federation models getting their stock in for the decals so can't progress with them and still no further forward on containers as my wood turning friend seems to have gone off somewhere


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

Just throwing a thought out there; how about PVC pipe for the cargo pod?

You can get various sizes at Home Depot or Lowe's. You could also probably get some end caps the proper size from Plastructs or Evergreen, or just make a flat end with sheet styrene.

Just a suggestion....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Scotty K said:


> Just throwing a thought out there; how about PVC pipe for the cargo pod?
> 
> You can get various sizes at Home Depot or Lowe's. You could also probably get some end caps the proper size from Plastructs or Evergreen, or just make a flat end with sheet styrene.
> 
> Just a suggestion....


If you use couplings and end caps glued together with very short pieces of pipe (scrap may be available if you don't go to the big box stores) in between the caps and the coupling, you've got a pod that's nice and even (you can leave the seams or fill them in). The rounded caps are a nice touch instead of the straight edge you'd be dealing with otherwise.


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok update lots going on so not geting to do as much as I would like to but here is where I'm at 

Impuse engines are not as bright as I would like but they will do 









just using self illumination (sorry about the blur on the first one must have bumped the tripod) 









and yes I drink a lot of diet coke lol




































and illumination with the on camera flash









most of the construction is done the painting continues got some plans for at least 1 cargo container if it works I'll add it on here 

one other thing that happened I accidentally knocked the navigational deflector off and she looks very nice without it so not sure which way I may go with it


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

VERY impressive!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

VERY nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

loving it!


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Why not try an NX-01 style nav dish on the front of the saucer?

Rob


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

robcomet said:


> Why not try an NX-01 style nav dish on the front of the saucer?
> 
> Rob


i may well do Rob, there are lots of options at this stage


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Still looking for more. Bump.


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Very nice work there :thumbsup:


----------



## Jastor (Nov 8, 2003)

Just found this build. Really cool! BIG. My favorite part so far is the inset windows in the primary hull. Reminds me of the early designs for the observation lounge seen in Mr. Scott's Guide.


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Jastor said:


> Just found this build. Really cool! BIG. My favorite part so far is the inset windows in the primary hull. Reminds me of the early designs for the observation lounge seen in Mr. Scott's Guide.


I believe that is what they were based on but I got two to put them on either side of the primary hull 

Not much to update as my Girlfriend and her 7 year old daughter mooved in last week so many things put on hold for now, I do have the graphics for the registration and hull markings


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Well it's been a while, so I'm giving this a little bump in hopes of seeing some progress on a neat custom build.
Will it pay off? Let's hope so.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this! Just read through the whole thing, very cool!


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Sadly not much progress took a bit time to settle into my new life and then moved house, things are more stable now and I get some time so looking at it again some things are going to change

The aft is just wrong, too squared off the hanger doors just look rubbish and uneven so sorting it is the first job 

The Deflector issue keep / go? secondary hull? I have some thoughts but I want to try them out before I make a final decision 

once these are started I'm going to consider the Cargo container problem, I was hoping to get a master end cap made by a friend with a wood laithe but that fell through so I might give the technique Shaw used in his recent TOS E build a try and then 

I'm still on the look out for a re-usable mask for aztec patterns for the primary hull as I now have several of these kits to build and paint


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Understand the real life stuff, man. Looking forward to whatever you do on this ship when you get a chance. Very fascinating design and a great example of a transition vessel between the STOS and STTMP eras.


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Got some work done over the last few days and I'm a bit happier with the way it's going so here are the start of the upgrades 

New deflector mount 










and the added parts to the aft with better doors


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

I like that deflector a lot better! Great job on the detailing of it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah, that deflector mount is GREAT! Looks as if some the internals on the _Constitution _class are exposed on this one.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Excellent job on the deflector mount! That really looks cool.

Is that round section from a Babylon 5 kit? Just curious. It looks familiar...


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Good update! I like what you've done with the hangers, it's a nice addition to what you had previously. I like the deflector too.
Keep up the good work, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I'm thinking the DS9 fusion reactor? Good use for it!


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

charonjr said:


> I'm thinking the DS9 fusion reactor? Good use for it!


Close, it is from a station


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wow! Lotsa nice detail!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

The changes you made are a considerable improvement, especially the deflector dish, looking good dude!


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Fozzie said:


> Excellent job on the deflector mount! That really looks cool.
> 
> Is that round section from a Babylon 5 kit? Just curious. It looks familiar...


Ah didn't see the second line Fozzie, yes it's the back end of a B5 that didn't survive the move I like the detailing on it and it worked with the honking great dish


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Kremin said:


> Ah didn't see the second line Fozzie, yes it's the back end of a B5 that didn't survive the move I like the detailing on it and it worked with the honking great dish


I have a B5 kit that I never built, but I did cast several of the round pieces from (including that one) because they do have such nice detailing on them.


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

A small update 

The Deflector in position 



















Landing baydoors inked in to show detail



















and the top hull begining to get painted (although not sure if I'm happy about it yet)


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Never been a fan of deflectors on this type of ship but you've managed to pull it off so that it looks perfect, not an afterthought anymore. Outstanding work so far. Can't wait for the next update!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

harristotle said:


> Never been a fan of deflectors on this type of ship but you've managed to pull it off so that it looks perfect, not an afterthought anymore. Outstanding work so far. Can't wait for the next update!


The extra detail makes all the difference in the world, doesn't it?


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Fozzie said:


> The extra detail makes all the difference in the world, doesn't it?


BIG difference!


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm going to try a simple Aztec type design, not at intricate as on a constitution class what do you think worth a try?


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

I vote yes! Just use subtle colors.


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok tried it and like it 



















however I did have a slight misshap while painting the upper hull part of the paint came away I repaired it to make it look like damage but then a bigger section came off 










so I'm kit bashing a sensor pallet to cover the damaged area 










it still needs painting and weathering but I hope it'll work


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Topside Decals going on although after letting everything set spraying the matt coat it turned out there was some fine cat hairs all over that are now part of the paint


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Can't see the cat hairs on my phone, looking good!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Incredible! This has the potential to be epic!


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

She looks quite nice from above (please ignore my step daughters stuff dumped around lol) 










Don't know how well you can make out the cat hair in a closer shot 










Anyway started on the first container I was thinking about making 2 but given the size I may have to think about it



















the master for the end caps is underway using a cake mould to start the shape off then sand it until I get it looking how I want Then mould and cast several in resin


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

It's just a small suggestion, but have you considered adding the 2 red stripes that extend out from the registration number and run around the primary hull? I think it would be a nice touch.


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> It's just a small suggestion, but have you considered adding the 2 red stripes that extend out from the registration number and run around the primary hull? I think it would be a nice touch.


 As it hapens I am looking at trying something like that I may use sharpies as I don't think my panting skills would be up to it


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Kremin said:


> As it hapens I am looking at trying something like that I may use sharpies as I don't think my panting skills would be up to it


Don't use sharpie at all.
They bleed into fuzzyness once you spray dull-coat onto it.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Excellent catch. What's a good alternative for such skinny lines?


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Started on the end caps for the container 



















with a bit of tweaking should fit ok just need to cast a few of them 

also started on the tow pad and mount on the container


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

The Container progresses but I need some advice









I'm thinking of adding a bit of extra casing behind the mounting plate 








to









Also trying out a docking ports on the side 









I'm going to print up some more decals and some weathering before sealing everything in


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

I like the added detail behind the mounting plate, but the docking port isn't working for me. Sitting proud off the surface just isn't a good look. Unless you can make the docking port flush with the side of the tube (like it is on the Enterprise) I say leave it off.
Just one guy's opinion.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> I like the added detail behind the mounting plate, but the docking port isn't working for me. Sitting proud off the surface just isn't a good look. Unless you can make the docking port flush with the side of the tube (like it is on the Enterprise) I say leave it off.
> Just one guy's opinion.


I agree


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Unless you can make the docking port flush with the side of the tube (like it is on the Enterprise) I say leave it off.
> Just one guy's opinion.


Yep. Surely you could drill a hole into the tube (start small with a pilot) and attach the port from the inside?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Paulbo said:


> Excellent catch. What's a good alternative for such skinny lines?



These work great and come in different sizes and colors
http://www.michaels.com/prismacolor...r_M10186628_color=Black#q=prismacolor&start=8


----------

